# My 1st tank



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

what do you think of my LR arrangement and where i have the pumps.
all comments welcome.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it looks nice. Is that a 10 or a 20?


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

The inside measurements are 59cm x 30cm x water level 28cm 49560 which is 49.56 liters or 13 Gallons 
but I have about 6 KG or live rock and 1KG CC and pump and other items of which displaced's about 1.2 liters
which leaves my tank with about 12.77 Gallons

if my working out is correct.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks very nice... My opinion (dont take offence) it does look a lil bit cluttered.....


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks nice matt,

Can you put some more pics up, have you got any inhabitance as of yet?


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

> My opinion (dont take offence) it does look a lil bit cluttered.....


fishboy what pacificly makes it look cluttered?



> have you got any inhabitance as of yet?


Yes I do Bishop 2 scarlet hermit crab (Hoover and Dyson)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you will appreciate the "cluttered" look when you begin adding fish. The more rock the better in a small tank to help break up territory and make the fish feel more at home.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

that is only 13 gallons!! wow i thought it looked a little closer to a 20 or so.. nice work!!! i love that piece off center to the left.. as for clutter its all a matter of personal opinion... me i say get some more rock in there like a little shelf piece and make a cave...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree, add more rock. This would be a great time to use cable ties to secure the live rock together also, which can be handy when building overhangs and caves.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Mattcot said:


> Yes I do Bishop 2 scarlet hermit crab (Hoover and Dyson)


Hoover and Dyson? Classic! I bet Dyson does a better job than Hoover. ;-)
The tank is looking good!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry my fault for saying that... First sight it looked a bit cluttered..... But it actually looks good better than what i could do and as pasfur said it will be better for the fish... Sorry


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nothing to be sorry for just a difference in opinion which is part of a healthy conversation..LOL


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Just re read it earlier and thought it was a bit sort of unnesasary.. ;lol


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

that fine fishboy

thanks for you input guys. As far as using cable tie I don't wont them to be seen :?
so would it not be better to use Marin silicon?

and haw big of a cave should I make?


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

yesterday I did a water change and left it to cycle for about 3 Hr,
Then I did my water tests and I got 0 reading on No2 No3 and Ammonium 
but the bloom is still there. should that clean soon?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Mattcot said:


> yesterday I did a water change and left it to cycle for about 3 Hr,
> Then I did my water tests and I got 0 reading on No2 No3 and Ammonium
> but the bloom is still there. should that clean soon?


how long has the tank been set up?? if you are under 2 months you are doing fine nothing to worry about... just a normal part of cycling a new tank.... depending on where you are time wise it may be time to add some snails...


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

just over 5 weeks and I have 2 hermit crabs, 1 snail and 1 California shrimp that my wife like the look of at the LFS.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*rox*

yeah some ledging or a cave would complete it...


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I add my two new clown fish Ben and Jerry yesterday,
My wife and I LOVE them :-D


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

Ben & Jerry 2nd day in there new home.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Mattcot said:


> that fine fishboy
> 
> thanks for you input guys. As far as using cable tie I don't wont them to be seen :?
> so would it not be better to use Marin silicon?
> ...


You can strategically use the cable ties on the back sides of the rocks, out of view. My entire 180 is tied together with cable ties and you can't see any of them. Without them, I would have never produced the overhangs and cave effects that I have.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*cool beans*

doesnt a pair of clowns make the tank more alive.they look real nice.once they are settled in what do you plan to add..


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

2 or 3 shrimp. as this is only 13G tank,

one of my LFS said I could feed Ben & Jerry "Brine shrimp AKA see monkeys" I also got sum frozen pellets as well.

can you over feed your fish? or as long as they keep eating it's ok?

if you have had the changes to see the video what do you think of there behaver? do they look stressed still or is there behaver looking normal.

I ask this as I have reading other ppl post and there clowns have just stayed in the top corner for the 1st 2or 3 days?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I watched the video and the Clownfish appear to be doing great. Yes, it is possible to overfeed. Your fish should look full in the stomach but not fat. If you notice food dropping to the bottom or that food remains suspended in the water after your fish have lost interest in the food, then you are over feeding. Probably not an issue.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks Pasfur.

my wife and i are both fascinated by Ben & Jerry we love the new life they bring to the tank


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*foods*

if you are doing frozen brine shrimps i recomend investing a couple extra dollars in the spiralina enriched brine shrimp...just a recomendation for a little better nutritional value..


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think I like the frozen brine shrimp, I prefer the live. and I am going to try dryed food as well later this week.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

even if you are cultureing your own it is benificial to feed them spiralina.and when you decide it is to much time, work and money to raise your own you may opt for some frozen variety..after all variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

badxgillen said:


> even if you are cultureing your own it is benificial to feed them spiralina.and when you decide it is to much time, work and money to raise your own you may opt for some frozen variety..after all variety is the spice of life.


I couldn't agree more with this post. Feeding a wide variety of foods is critical to a successful marine system. I feed 5 or 6 different frozen foods, 2 flakes, 3 pellets, freeze dried Plankton, and algae sheets to my 180. The variety ensures that the fish get as close to a natural diet as possible for the purpose of keeping a healthy immunity.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

yesterday I was pretty much given 12 disc anemones 3 line the one in photo and 6 green and 1 blue and sum others but I can really make out there colours and I cant get a good photo of them yet.

Also sum polyps frags they look a bit like this, but they are not fully opening up yet. sum are orange and others are green.

could sum one tell me what I have to do to take care of them.

also are they ok with hermit crabs being in there?
as some times I see the hermit crabs climbing over the polyps.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

if they are like the picture then you have some discasoma and zoanthids...both just require good lighting and proper water quality to prosper..most hermit crabs will be fine housed together with these corals.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys and girls I recently got sum new stuff in my tank have a look
In the 1st photo I think I also have sum nice hitch hikers.

2 clams don't know what type they are if you can help ID them plz thanks
and what it looks like from what pops out from between the rocks is a mini brittle star.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

is this normal clown fish behaviour?
when it lays down on the rock and stop moving?


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

my clown does thats, but he lets the suction of the power head told hit against the filter piece, 
At 1st i thought that he was stuck but as i moved to the tank he shot off. i hope it is normal


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

woooww looking goood i would love to have a sw tank D


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

I have added one small white and pink Feather Duster an also a Giant brown Feather Duster.

At the LFS the guys said that I would need to feed the Giant Feather Duster with brine shrimp 1 or 2 times a week.
I have tried doing this with a turkey baster with out success

I also know they filter-feed on phytoplankton
I have "Salifert coral food" but i don't wont to over dos my tank with this and also do not wont them to starve.
So I am looking for sum advise 

PS I will post sum photos up soon of the new Addison's


----------



## boika2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

It is so nice, this was my first tank


----------

